# wild strawberries



## steve12341 (Jun 13, 2014)

Any suggestions on how to kill wild strawberries. Tried 2-4d worked well on other weeds, but seemed to supercharge the strawberry plants.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cattle seem to kill them over time by over grazing them. I cant blame them cause they do taste good. Just small.


----------



## steve12341 (Jun 13, 2014)

Going to put steers on it in couple weeks, just baled it last week. Last year only about 1/4 of the field had strawberries. We sprayed it and now this year better than 1/2 is strawberries. They're knocking our yield down in leaps and bounds. Its a timothy orchard grass field I'd hate to turn it under and start over.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Aerate and lime has worked best for us. Usually only a problem for us when yields drop too low on marginal or really rocky ground. You wanna see heifers tear up some ugly looking hay get those strawberries baled up in it.


----------

